# How To Type a German U



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

I have a German relative named Mueller except the u has two dots above it.
Is there a way to type the u with two dots on a standard American keyboard?

.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Special characters are available in Windows.

http://symbolcodes.tlt.psu.edu/accents/codealt.html


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Its called an umlaut. This might help. http://symbolcodes.tlt.psu.edu/accents/codealt.html


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

testing... ü ü ü


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

For those here who have an interest in languages and their development over the centuries, this website blogger has a series of podcasts (free) that are utterly fascinating. Our English language has roots going back centuries. Languages have moved around the continents, from Asia to India, the Russian Steppes, to Europe. All intertwined. 

Click on "Episodes" to start at the beginning. It is all spoken word, intriguing and interesting to learn. 

Hope you enjoy it, I sure have!

http://historyofenglishpodcast.com/


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Interesting. I knew I could use special characters in MS Word, but didn't realise I could in other applications. So now, I guess I have no excuse not to type Appliqué. Or sauté. Except I'll forget the codes. 
applique


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I would think most all Keyboards have that capability. π ∆˙©∂´ º µ ˜ √ ç ≈ Ω ¬
And even more and this is a MAC too. There is even a drop down prompt that shows you what keys will do what, and how. On my iMac. LOL


----------

